# sharon Saare Saddle



## grayshell38

I would give you my first born for a Sharon Saare saddle. You could even name it.


----------



## CLaPorte432

^^^ lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

grayshell38 said:


> I would give you my first born for a Sharon Saare saddle. You could even name it.


 
Well, let me take some pictures of it and get the sizing off of it (she has her own system) and I guess I'll put it onthe market. I kind of hoped it would work out, but it does not fit Mac at all. And, I guess I am not going to do endurance. 
It's made real well. I think it's a 16 inch seat. As I remember, the fit is good for something akin to a semiqh bar horse, so on the narrower side. Mac is too wide. I even have the cool trail stirrups, like in the photo, and it has a brand new wool backing.


And, I will give you my first born son for free! (at least that's how I feel from time to time)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

That looks comfy! Too bad my gang are all a bunch of wide loads.


----------



## maura

I would be interested if it was a wide tree. Bummer.


----------



## QOS

I would be very interested. Let me know what size tree is in it and I will check with my guru's as whether it will fit The Biscuit or not!!! I will send my first born immediately...just not his wife or the grandkids!!!


----------



## tinyliny

here is what i have in pictures of it for now.

on Mac's back


----------



## grayshell38

Awwwwwww...







That looks like it would fit Thelma nicely. Price?


----------



## tinyliny

I will sell it for what I paid for it; 700 plus shipping. But, if I find that that is not on the mark with what that model goes for on the market, I can change that.


----------



## QOS

Can you tell me what size the tree is? If it fits the Biscuit I will send $$ immediately!!


----------



## tinyliny

i will get that tonight, ok?


----------



## its lbs not miles

tinyliny said:


> i will get that tonight, ok?


Gullet:
bare spread:
Saddle length:
Weight: (weight matter to distance riders :lol

the twist would be nice too, but it's not as easy to determine if you don't already know it. 

Nice looking saddle. Very good price. Tooling never appealed to me. The horse couldn't care less how many designs are on the saddle :lol: as long as it fits properly.

I dread the day I have to get rid of my Syd Hill, but I know it will come some day :lol: (when I don't have anything it fits).


----------



## its lbs not miles

Sorry, not saddle length, but "tree" length.


----------



## tinyliny

Ok, I went to the basement and pulled it off it's stand. It had a tiny bit of mildew,
and I mean tiny. Washed that off. I wrote down the numbers on the tag.

they are:

3
16cvhg
178

What that means, I don't remember. I know it's an older model.

I just was googling "Sharon Saare" and came up with a company that markets her saddles, and it says she is in hospice care, dying!

Sharon Saare Saddles Anywhere Western States, Wy, Mt, Co, Id, Ok, Ka, Tx, NM, Az, Nv,SD, ND, - Equine Management Services, LLC


----------



## QOS

TinyLiny,
I found out that Ms. Saare is terminal some time last week. My cousin was trying to get information on purchasing a saddle and Darolyn Butler (an endurance lady we know) told Kellie she was very ill. That is so sad. 

I will email Darolyn this information - she has had numerous SS saddles and she should know more about the numbers. Please let me know how wide the gullet is and how long. Thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## its lbs not miles

tinyliny said:


> Ok, I went to the basement and pulled it off it's stand. It had a tiny bit of mildew,
> and I mean tiny. Washed that off. I wrote down the numbers on the tag.
> 
> they are:
> 
> 3
> 16cvhg
> 178
> 
> What that means, I don't remember. I know it's an older model.
> 
> I just was googling "Sharon Saare" and came up with a company that markets her saddles, and it says she is in hospice care, dying!
> 
> Sharon Saare Saddles Anywhere Western States, Wy, Mt, Co, Id, Ok, Ka, Tx, NM, Az, Nv,SD, ND, - Equine Management Services, LLC


That's sad. We all have to pass that way someday, but it's no less sad when it happens. 

Probably need to contact them to confirm what the numbers mean. 16 could be the seat size. No idea what the letters, 3 or 178 might be. A little mildew is easy to fix as long as the leather hasn't suffered from it (amazing what some oil, saddle soap and little boot polish will do).

It will still be a good saddle.


----------



## tinyliny

I am not trying to put you all off, but I will be away from the computer all day tomorrow, so cannot take more photos (dark here now) or measure til tomorrow night or Sat. But, it's been sitting in my basement for two years, so another few day wont hurt.


----------



## ktdemary

It's a 16" seat, C tree. Not wide enough for Biscuit - I think he would need a D, which is what Lee-Ann has.


----------



## its lbs not miles

C is certainly not wide enough for either of mine. In Western terms (which I don't ride, but is a common measuring meanss) have to have a 9" gullet and a 14.25" bar spread. Just shy of the 10" gullet you find on draft saddles.
And then mine only have a 20.25" back. Not one of the standard sizes which probably explains why I have to get mine custom made.


----------



## its lbs not miles

In those terms I might need an E just to make sure it doesn't pinch at the bar.


----------



## its lbs not miles

Saare has a good rep for fitting the horse and they measure out to closer tolerances than many (e.g. you can get a CC before moving to a D).

Pity she's passing on. She's spent most of her life in the equine world and most of that making fitting saddles to horses.


----------



## QOS

I don't know Kellie. I was reading on the SS site and it said the A, B and C was for horses who had backs that sloped away from the back bone...Biscuit's does that when he is fit condition. I'll have to try Lee Ann's SS on him. I have rode in hers once on Legato!!! Hahahahah the only time I have ever been on an Arabian!


----------



## ktdemary

Bev @ www.trailsopen.com is a certified fitter for Sharon. I've spoken with her on the phone and we've emailed about saddle fit, etc. She's very responsive to questions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

I will contact her if necessary. I haven't heard back from Darolyn. I am trying to get these cakes done so I can go out to see my boys!!


----------



## jillybean19

Sharon passed away yesterday morning


----------



## Skyseternalangel

May she rest in peace..


----------



## ouluann

Sharon Saare makes a great saddle, sometimes a bit hard in the seat.


----------



## ouluann

Wondering what size your Sharon Saare saddle is? I am also interested in it, if is still available.


----------



## ouluann

Still wondering what tree size is on the latigo keeper? Thanks


----------



## tinyliny

3
16CVHG (not sure if it's a "V" or a slash to the right)
178

here are some photos of it on Mac's back.


----------



## QOS

His back looks somewhat like Biscuit's is. Do you have a picture of his back from looking from his butt? I'd like to see the slope of his shoulders!


----------



## cvrider

Have you sold this saddle? I am very interested!


----------



## tinyliny

no,I have not. I will PM you.


----------



## cvrider

Since I'm new to the forum, I am not permitted to reply with a PM until I have 5 posts. Please email me


----------



## Toli

Do you know what tree size it is? Also, can you post the numbers that are stamped on the saddle? Thanks!


----------



## ouluann

Still interested in your saddle. Do you still have or has it been sold?


----------

